# Implication for tracker cases of Ulster Bank selling their loan book



## john_mcm (31 Dec 2021)

Hi Guys,

I have a question if anybody could help. I have been in a fight with Ulster Bank for a number of years regarding my tracker mortgage, it has gone through a number of phases with the ombudsman and has been at the adjudication stage since October 2020. I am wondering if Ulster Bank were to sell my mortgage to another bank would there be any issues on any favourable decision made by the ombudsman after the mortgage has been sold?

If the ombudsman ruled in our favour and the mortgage had been sold to PTSB could that bank fight that decision based on the fact that Ulster Bank sold the mortgage as a standard variable rate mortgage (which is what they are saying our mortgage is). Just wondering could there be some legal issue here with any decision made after the sale of the loan book?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (31 Dec 2021)

No implications at all. 

ptsb will just replace Ulster Bank.

If the Ombudsman upholds your complaint, ptsb will honour it.

Brendan


----------

